# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Ejaculation Linked to Hair Loss???????????????

## BackwardsBalding

Just looking for feedback. Has anybody noticed a link in there own hairloss to ejaculation if not, Do you take multivitamins that contain Zinc, or get a regular high diet of Zinc?

Thanks for any responses.

----------


## Spex

No link whatsoever in my opinion

----------


## Thebaldone1

yeah ejaculation is linked to hairloss. Stop having sex and you'll get your hairback....

----------


## hairwanted

i agree... i used to do lot masturbation... ...  i think Scientist or researcher need to do research on bald people... regarding masturbation or Ejaculation ...

----------


## hairwanted

U should make a pool thread here and ask member ... who do excessive masturbation/ejaculation ... i think moslty member have done  excessive masturbation.

----------


## Thebaldone1

if you couldn't tell, mine was total sarcasm. You cannot lose your hair from ejaculation, hugh hefner would of been bald years ago

----------


## johnnyboots

seen plenty of porn stars with full heads of hair,those dudes be shooting major loads.

----------


## RichardDawkins

God i wann punch all those douchebags in the face who still come up with this nonsense.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> if you couldn't tell, mine was total sarcasm. You cannot lose your hair from ejaculation, hugh hefner would of been bald years ago


 LOL.....Hugh hefner was bald along time ago Have you seen his pictures? Not to mention he is so damn rich he could afford the best hair in the world specially put right on top of his head by the best hair transplant surgeon around.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> seen plenty of porn stars with full heads of hair,those dudes be shooting major loads.


 Just on the comment you have seen plenty of porn stars shows us a little insite on why you have lost your hair....wink wink. Now as for those porn stars think about it. 1. They wouldn't still be in the buisness if they didn't retain looks so you can assume some of the uglies got turned down and 2. Who says those guys don't ejaculate once a week were as alot of kids today do it multiple times per day via those guys porn they are putting out?? Interesting though right?

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> U should make a pool thread here and ask member ... who do excessive masturbation/ejaculation ... i think moslty member have done  excessive masturbation.


 
Good Idea if there is somebody on this site that can truthfully say they did not ejaculate more then one per two weeks while balding then please step forward. This is for the sake if investigation to learn why hair loss happens and how to avoid it so don't be a real douche bag and sabotage this question with lies.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> God i wann punch all those douchebags in the face who still come up with this nonsense.


  Mr. Dawkins I am at a loss for words. What is your deal dude? Realistically you wouldn't punch me in the face if you met me because I would make quick work of your wanking a** but for real what gives? Could it be that you have progressed so far in balding just the thought that someone is telling you it was self induced makes your skin boil? Is it the fact your addiction for ejaculating is so strong that you wouldn't even consider giving it up even if it would grow your hair back? Is it the numerous lies this government has tried to sell you that you have bought into that a free solution to hair loss seems way to far fetched? Is it the scorned years of losing hair just makes you a hostile creature all together? I believe its this last one and all though I may seem insensitive I am not. I very much feel for you my friend and hope that one day we will all get past the idea of balding and you no longer will lash out at complete strangers for simply trying to find the answers that the real douche bags (American Government) cant seem to provide. Its called research and although I came on her like a bat out of hell claiming cure I still believe In it today and think if a few of you would only give this a try at least then it could be proven right or wrong.

----------


## UK_

BaldingBackwards... you are the most annoying **** on this website.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Not a **** but a pathetic low life low self esteem ****head or one of those christian nut cases

----------


## UK_

lol yh a true loon - BaldingBackwards you belong on HairSite

----------


## BackwardsBalding

LOL OMG Admin is the word C**t alowed to be used on this site. I mean if that doesn't call for flag I don't know what does.

----------


## UK_

> LOL OMG Admin is the word C**t alowed to be used on this site. I mean if that doesn't call for flag I don't know what does.


 Dont go crying to the admin *****, you and your masturbation theory are really ****ing annoying... yr a real PAIN IN THE ASS.

Believe me, you will NEVER prove the link between masturbation and hair loss - it's like trying to prove a link between ageing and blinking.

Nothing wrong with calling ****s what they are:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAqYajdcdsI

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Dont go crying to the admin *****, you and your masturbation theory are really ****ing annoying... yr a real PAIN IN THE ASS.
> 
> Believe me, you will NEVER prove the link between masturbation and hair loss - it's like trying to prove a link between ageing and blinking.


 You reported me in the past so I reported you....Tag your it. Believe me this will be ****ing proven and when it does I hope your in a position to save what little hair you have left because despite your rude self indulgent comments I still wish the best for your pathetic ass. I feel sorry for the lies you have been told and the ignorance its given. Rise above your negative feelings set aside your hurt pride and start investigating for your self if your so sure there's no ****ing link then PROVE IT!!!!!!!!!! BTW I ADVISE NOT CALLING PEOPLE ****S OVER AN INTERNET SITE IF YOU SAID THAT TOO MY FACE I WOULD BEAT YOUR ASS!

PS. No hard feelings Like I said I wish the best for you  :Smile:

----------


## UK_

> You reported me in the past so I reported you....Tag your it. Believe me this will be ****ing proven and when it does I hope your in a position to save what little hair you have left because despite your rude self indulgent comments I still wish the best for your pathetic ass. I feel sorry for the lies you have been told and the ignorance its given. Rise above your negative feelings set aside your hurt pride and start investigating for your self if your so sure there's no ****ing link then PROVE IT!!!!!!!!!! BTW I ADVISE NOT CALLING PEOPLE ****S OVER AN INTERNET SITE IF YOU SAID THAT TOO MY FACE I WOULD BEAT YOUR ASS!
> 
> PS. No hard feelings Like I said I wish the best for you


 Tag I'm it?  How about I tag you in your ****ing face?

Its your theory - *you prove it* - you cant - cause your a natural WANKER....

Born to wank.  WANKER.

----------


## Havok



----------


## UK_

How long have you been waiting to use that LOL.

...im sorry, just tired of all the bullshit.

----------


## Havok

just long enough for this thread to cool off. lol

----------


## Havok

if there was a link between ejaculation and hair loss then shouldn't we be seeing bald teenagers on college campus all over the country??

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

This really is utter nonsense.  We should be discussing new and effective treatments as opposed to debating something like this, which is such obvious nonsense.

----------


## RichardDawkins

then the admin shut ban this piece of shit and all of his ejaculation threads with it because its annoying yes this guy should be at hairsite with gishan who sells magic powder from sri lanka and fake fotoshopped pictures.

I really dont understand how these people think they can sell anything when there are new treatments coming soon. Dont they see that they look totally ridiculous?

----------


## Jcm800

If you don't like a thread don't subscribe to it, don't read a about it, simple as that really.

Read about what does interest you.

This guy may well be a nutter, but the admin is letting him have his say, for what it's worth. Just strikes me that certain members of this board like to try and police threads themselves, TBT vigilantes lol.

----------


## RichardDawkins

Still hooked on your wondrdrug TRX2 :-) then well you fit in this circle here

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> God i wann punch all those douchebags in the face who still come up with this nonsense.


 




> Mr. Dawkins I am at a loss for words. What is your deal dude? Realistically you wouldn't punch me in the face if you met me because I would make quick work of your wanking a** but for real what gives? Could it be that you have progressed so far in balding just the thought that someone is telling you it was self induced makes your skin boil? Is it the fact your addiction for ejaculating is so strong that you wouldn't even consider giving it up even if it would grow your hair back? Is it the numerous lies this government has tried to sell you that you have bought into that a free solution to hair loss seems way to far fetched? Is it the scorned years of losing hair just makes you a hostile creature all together? I believe its this last one and all though I may seem insensitive I am not. I very much feel for you my friend and hope that one day we will all get past the idea of balding and you no longer will lash out at complete strangers for simply trying to find the answers that the real douche bags (American Government) cant seem to provide. Its called research and although I came on her like a bat out of hell claiming cure I still believe In it today and think if a few of you would only give this a try at least then it could be proven right or wrong.


 



> BaldingBackwards... you are the most annoying **** on this website.


 



> Not a **** but a pathetic low life low self esteem ****head or one of those christian nut cases


 



> lol yh a true loon - BaldingBackwards you belong on HairSite


 



> LOL OMG Admin is the word C**t alowed to be used on this site. I mean if that doesn't call for flag I don't know what does.


 



> Dont go crying to the admin *****, you and your masturbation theory are really ****ing annoying... yr a real PAIN IN THE ASS.
> 
> Believe me, you will NEVER prove the link between masturbation and hair loss - it's like trying to prove a link between ageing and blinking.
> 
> Nothing wrong with calling ****s what they are:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAqYajdcdsI


 




> You reported me in the past so I reported you....Tag your it. Believe me this will be ****ing proven and when it does I hope your in a position to save what little hair you have left because despite your rude self indulgent comments I still wish the best for your pathetic ass. I feel sorry for the lies you have been told and the ignorance its given. Rise above your negative feelings set aside your hurt pride and start investigating for your self if your so sure there's no ****ing link then PROVE IT!!!!!!!!!! BTW I ADVISE NOT CALLING PEOPLE ****S OVER AN INTERNET SITE IF YOU SAID THAT TOO MY FACE I WOULD BEAT YOUR ASS!
> 
> PS. No hard feelings Like I said I wish the best for you


 



> Tag I'm it?  How about I tag you in your ****ing face?
> 
> Its your theory - *you prove it* - you cant - cause your a natural WANKER....
> 
> Born to wank.  WANKER.


 
Looks like WWE Summer Slam came 1 month ahead. First fight is a handicap match between UK_ and RichardDawkins vs BaldingBackwars in a no DQ match, with JCM coming running down the ramp with a steel chair hitting UK_ but missing Richard, Richard then low-blows JCM with a TRX2 kick.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Forget about other anticipated fights like John Cena vs The Rock in Wrestlemania, or Floyd Mayweather Jr vs Manny Pacquiao in HBO Boxing...This right here is what we all lived for, the long awaited mega fight between BaldingBackwards and JCM versus UK_ and RichardDawkins, in a Hell In A Forum match.

Where's my popcorn?

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

We didn't get to see the MMA fight Alistair Overeem vs Fedor Emelianenko, but we have four young prime e-fighters here today hungry and eager to go at it for us e-fight fans.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> if there was a link between ejaculation and hair loss then shouldn't we be seeing bald teenagers on college campus all over the country??


 Your prostate starts out at the size of a pea it continues growing slowly throughout your life until you reach puberty then it begins growing much quicker. It stops growing right about the age of twenty ironically the same time most people start noticing there hair loss at this age even though in reality it has been slowly thinning for years just only now becoming visible to the naked eye. This is when ejaculation spikes due to increased libido in most men. The problem with keeping your prostate at an increase inflamed state by ejaculating all the time is A. It produces more DHT the larger and more inflamed it is and B. Each ejaculation lets out about 15mg of zinc. The daily recommended amount of zinc is 10MG!!!!! On top of that in developed countries (America, Europe) do to processed foods we don't get sufficient zinc. This means that if you ejaculate twice per day you are pretty much diminished in the Zinc world and unless you have a high Zinc diet you will not get enough in a day. If you are wondering what Zinc does in the body look it up, vital as you grow for everything muscles, bones, tissues. When you work out you need more zinc to grow muscle. When you are growing you need it for bones, when you get hurt you need it to heal. Then for the rest of your life you need it for hair one of the few things that constantly grows throughout your entire life. The side affects of Zinc are literally growth retardation when severly deficient and hair loss is one of the symptoms in even slightly deficient people. None of this is my opinion its all common knowledge in science which is why I find it so hard to believe that nobody is talking about this. However, It might have something to do with the fact Zinc costs next to nothing and even if this alone could fight hair loss nobody is going to make any money off it. Nothing in this entire paragraph have I stated as theory this is all concrete facts accepted by any scientist nobody is connecting the dots that's all.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8875519 this link shows zinc boosts testosterone. 
http://www.hairloss-research.org/HeadandShoulders.html a study that showed zinc shampoo had a moderate affect on hair growth
http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/Zin...hProfessional/ shows that the daily amount for men is 11MG
http://molehr.oxfordjournals.org/content/5/4/331.full shows alot of zinc lost

----------


## Havok

i sound like a broken record but shouldn't we be seeing boys on college campus all across the country with thinning hair? not just those who suffer from MPB? how about young adults? young professionals? why do most men in their 20's have full head of hair??

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> i sound like a broken record but shouldn't we be seeing boys on college campus all across the country with thinning hair? not just those who suffer from MPB? how about young adults? young professionals? why do most men in their 20's have full head of hair??


  You must be a older man and luckily must have not lost hair young. Look throughout this site and you will see the common age of hair loss is early twenties. Some people just don't ejaculate all the time and or do not produce high levels of DHT no matter what they do. When I originally came to this theory it stemmed from me attempting to be abstinent for acne. I read on a website after 7 days of abstinence your acne will get worse then get better. This is do to the spike in Testosterone on the 7th day following ejaculation. I don't think they fully understand why that happens but it certainly suggests that at the very least it takes your body 7 days to balance out. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12659241
I had some hair loss for about two years at the temples. I notice my forehead was always oily as was the other bald people I knew. I didn't have bad acne but it also stated that you would have way more energy so I decided to give it a try. After 7 days my face cleared up like they said and by two weeks my hair had literally dried out and was no longer oily. On top of that my hair didn't seem to be so flat and was not falling out as much. This lead me to ask my cousin whos dad is completely bald and yet at 22 he has a full head of hair like a boyish head that you only have when your 12 how often he did it. He is not the type to lie and is very open with me. I had already known he was not horny all the time just by how he acted but he confirmed that he had only masturbated a few times in his life and just had sex when it came around. This really didn't surprise me because he really is one of those self controlled type people always calm and doesn't seem to me as the masturbation type. Anyway I started asking all the people I know and the connection was there. I have a few friends that have not even thinned slightly and the common theme was they did it rarely but mostly were more interested in just having sex. As you could imagine sex is not as easy to get as masturbating and if you do masturbate/sex every day you lose vital nutrients, growth factors, minerals as well as rise DHT levels over time. Some people probably keep there DHT levels down through out there life by sheer genetics, or have kick ass circulation but around 40 when your prostate starts too swell again and produce higher amounts and at this point it becomes even more vital to decrease ejaculations, stay on top of circulation, and get enough zinc. I might sound like a broken record but its to defend innocent readers who need this info from the dumb asses constantly discrediting attempts to find the truth. I have also talked to women who say the partners who had more hair had lower libidos and the baldys were horny all the time this definitely rained true with everyone one I know granted there are some exceptions those lucky individuals that could ejaculate every day but are just genetically perfect for keeping hair.

----------


## UK_

> i sound like a broken record but shouldn't we be seeing boys on college campus all across the country with thinning hair? not just those who suffer from MPB? how about young adults? young professionals? why do most men in their 20's have full head of hair??


 Havoc.... if what he's saying were the truth - EVERY man would be a NW7 cause we aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall masturbate at some time or the other.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

Humbled by my own hair loss is why I am on here trying to share this information I feel so strongly about. If during my research I didn't run into information backing up what I was saying I would have been easly discouraged. I didn't. Propecia number one side affect in those that see results is loss in libido? Propecia is the only med that will grow hair back and decreases prostate. The same prostate that gets larger when used during ejaculation? Rogaine is merely a vasodilator that increased blood flow? Castration will completely 100% prevent any form of MPB? Women are exposed to the same environmental factors as us and none bald the same way we do? I mean believe what you want but these for me were enough convince me and there are much more with Zinc, prostate problems and early baldness, Porn making younger people go bald? This is concrete I started losing my hair when I started watching porn call it coincidence but that's what happen for me.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Havoc.... if what he's saying were the truth - EVERY man would be a NW7 cause we aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall masturbate at some time or the other.


 
YOur wrong Uk and the only reason you feel that way is because you do it all the time and cant imagine people don't. And remember some people can't lose there hair no matter how often they do it. I know plenty of married men with full head of hair men who don't never get sex and never masturbate believe me people dont all masturbate and if they wait for sex its not that easy to do it every day like masturbaters can.

----------


## UK_

> YOur wrong Uk and the only reason you feel that way is because you do it all the time and cant imagine people don't. And remember some people can't lose there hair no matter how often they do it. I know plenty of married men with full head of hair men who don't never get sex and never masturbate believe me people dont all masturbate and if they wait for sex its not that easy to do it every day like masturbaters can.


 You know what... I wont have sex or masturbate for the next month...

And ill report you my findings




> "The levels of pregnenolone, dehydroepiandrosterone (DHA), androstenedione, testosterone, dihydrotestosterone (DHT), oestrone, oestradiol, cortisol and luteinizing hormone (LH) were measured in the peripheral plasma of a group of young, apparently healthy males before and after masturbation. The same steroids were also determined in a control study, in which the psychological anticipation of masturbation was encouraged, but the physical act was not carried out. *The plasma levels of all steroids were significantly increased after masturbation, whereas steroid levels remained unchanged in the control study.* The most marked changes after masturbation were observed in pregnenolone and DHA levels. No alterations were observed in the plasma levels of LH. "

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> You know what... I wont have sex or masturbate for the next month...
> 
> And ill report you my findings


 
I have been going for about two weeks until my girlfriend comes over and my hair looks better then it has in a year if you make it a month you will not regret it and **** the past disputes I will be extremely happy for you. Good luck dont watch porn and honestly this might sound crazy chang the tv when you see atractive girls it doesn't help. Take a multi vitamin with Zinc in it stop using shampoo and finish your showers with cold water this will just help to dilate your blood cappilaries in your head to speed up regrowth.

----------


## Havok

i always thought it was baldness that runs in the family, not masturbation!

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> i always thought it was baldness that runs in the family, not masturbation!


 Well actually they just say now that if it has ever been in the family on either side then you have the possability of getting it. Of course by that they mean they have no idea where or how people develop MPB. It really hits home when I have a flash back of my bald dad saying I will never have a problem getting it up because he has for the last 20 years. LOL if only I knew what I know now I never would have lost any hair.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

Balding in 20s linked to doubled risk of prostate cancer 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Men who go bald in their early 20s have a doubled risk of developing prostate cancer, but those who lose hair in their 30s and 40s apparently are not at greater risk, French researchers have reported. The findings suggest that men who lose their hair very early in life might benefit from increased screening.

http://www.latimes.com/health/booste...,4374932.story 


I find this thread just ground breaking in cancer. They say inflamation causes cancer if you use your prostate (the only way is ejaculation) too much and go bald earlier higher chance of prostate cancer. So as far as I am concerned if you ejaculate less you also lower your chances of prostate cancer I don't care what they say.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

I believe eventually it will be common knowledge in any approach to regain or keep hair to not ejaculate more then x number of times per month. Maybe the best bet is too not ejaculate at all if you have been balding for years your blood flow can only do soo much it will take the same time to grow hair back and the older you get the harder it will be.

----------


## Havok

those silly goons at histogen and aderans with their fancy PhD's are wasting their efforts when the answer to MPB is right here on the bald truth!!

----------


## mothernature

> those silly goons at histogen and aderans with their fancy PhD's are wasting their efforts when the answer to MPB is right here on the bald truth!!


  :Big Grin:  loool :Wink:

----------


## RichardDawkins

Backwardsbalding is just a 4chan retard nothing more

----------


## NeedHairASAP

look up pictures of people who abstain from sex or ejaculating


if you find a large amount of bald people in the pictures your theory is probably wrong



something tells me youre probably wrong





but hey how about you try and get back to us in five years... before and after pictures starting tomorrow...have fun, thanks!




we should definitely move this into the Future cure area of the forum. this is really ground breaking

----------


## Samiam

I think he has a point when it comes to kids masturbating before and during puberty. I thibk it would probably affect Dht levels in them when they grow up. Also the theory that it could speed up mpb if you already have it.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> those silly goons at histogen and aderans with their fancy PhD's are wasting their efforts when the answer to MPB is right here on the bald truth!!


 After so long with out proper blood flow to the hair follicle it does die. So you think because of my theory I write off histogen as a stupid waste of time? Not at all. Actually with those dead follicles that are clogged by DHT and no longer getting those vital proteins they need to grow histogen fits pefectly in the puzzle with their HSC (Hair Stimulating Complex). In my opinion it will work for everyone because they have identified the corrects proteins for hair growth and are injecting them at the scalp so that the follicles get flooded with what they need. Its groundbreaking and nothing less. Especially for 50 year olds who could quite ejaculating all they want there hair has been dorment for years they will need something like this to regrow. I really would only suggest my approach to someone who has lost hair within the last 10 years.

----------


## Mojo Risin

Patrick Stewart and Andre Agassi had some masturbating problems I guess.

----------


## doke

What a load of rubbish if its masturbation that does not help hair loss every man and woman would be bald hahahaha :EEK!:

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> What a load of rubbish if its masturbation that does not help hair loss every man and woman would be bald hahahaha


 
Your missing the point there are multiple causes of lack of blood flow to the head. In severe cases even the regular amounts of DHT that both women and men produce in the brain and muscles will attack the hair follicle but for men especially young men Ejaculating too often will have a devastating affect on DHT levels as well as the losing proteins and nutrients that aid against and block DHT. But no worries its your loss if you don't believe me.

----------


## Thebaldone1

this is foolish, you must be some pathetic loser who sets at home all day "curing MPB". Go out and get a life, get some meds to help hold on to what hair you have now. it used to be "if you have to much sex your dicks going to fall off", now your saying "too much sex and your hair will fall out" 

Also, back to the hugh hefner dumbass he's an 85 year old man and is not considered bald. Get your facts correct before you post something so ridiculous

----------


## BaldingBackwards

> this is foolish, you must be some pathetic loser who sets at home all day "curing MPB". Go out and get a life, get some meds to help hold on to what hair you have now. it used to be "if you have to much sex your dicks going to fall off", now your saying "too much sex and your hair will fall out" 
> 
> Also, back to the hugh hefner dumbass he's an 85 year old man and is not considered bald. Get your facts correct before you post something so ridiculous


 Never used these forums nor did I attempt to find a cure for hair loss it randomly was presented to me in the form of an idea. I don't do pills especially not Propecia and don't get too stuck on too much sex some people there is no such thing in regards to hair loss. I don't know whats weirder me continuing to try to convince you guys at no profit for my self or you getting so offensive about my theory I could see you ignoring it but actually letting it upset you I just dont get it. I was wakeboarding this weekend did you check my post while I was gone  :Wink:  Also hugh hefner as seen in this link has been balding sense he was 20 and heres a picture half his age now with the comb over if I ever seen one. 

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=young...w=1280&bih=619

----------


## hairwanted

why transplanted hairs do not fall ???

----------


## Mojo Risin

You're not wanking it enough.

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> why transplanted hairs do not fall ???


 
They do fall out eventually but like the hairs you have lost and didn't realize it took a long time. They take a clean follicle that has had the privlage of being on the side or back of the head and has not been affected by DHT do to the larger amount of blood flow not allowing the thick form of Testosterone to bind. They then open a wound and insert the hair follicle. A new capillary forms and will once again take years before its completely choked by DHT again. Allthough just the fact an injury has been induced may grower a stronger Cappliary then the first allowing longer life span I really am not sure. I don't pretend to be definitive just very confident in what I say.

----------


## doke

They have found now that its nothing to do with wanking its a genetic link in our genes,if they find a stem cell regrowth system whether by injection or topical or even follicles regrown in a lab then we will have the answer.
 :EEK!:

----------


## Delphi

> They do fall out eventually but like the hairs you have lost and didn't realize it took a long time. They take a clean follicle that has had the privlage of being on the side or back of the head and has not been affected by DHT do to the larger amount of blood flow not allowing the thick form of Testosterone to bind. They then open a wound and insert the hair follicle. A new capillary forms and will once again take years before its completely choked by DHT again. Allthough just the fact an injury has been induced may grower a stronger Cappliary then the first allowing longer life span I really am not sure. I don't pretend to be definitive just very confident in what I say.


 Okay, if you didnt realize this already this guy is a complete nut! He makes all of these nonsensical posts and claims he knows so much about hair loss, but doesnt even understand how hair transplants work. The hair in the back does not get affected by DHT, thats why it grows in the front.  Someone get him out of here!

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Okay, if you didnt realize this already this guy is a complete nut! He makes all of these nonsensical posts and claims he knows so much about hair loss, but doesnt even understand how hair transplants work. The hair in the back does not get affected by DHT, thats why it grows in the front.  Someone get him out of here!


 How did you just contradict me? I said the same thing you said, the hair in the back is not affected by DHT that why they put it in the front??? Please explain how this means I don't understand hair transplants??? Just because I have explained why its not affected as apposed to some that will have you believe that each hair is individually more or less sensative to DHT just comes in a distinct pattern only happeing where arteries are not present? Ok w/e you guys want to beleive here a pic. Think of gravity people when looking at this picture maybe you can figure out why the back of the heads blood flow wont allow DHT to get cought up. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/patrlynch/450142019/

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> They have found now that its nothing to do with wanking its a genetic link in our genes,if they find a stem cell regrowth system whether by injection or topical or even follicles regrown in a lab then we will have the answer.


 http://joe.endocrinology-journals.or...3/439.abstract shows that levels of dangerous hormones for hair rises after ejaculation

http://www.hairloss-research.org/Ginkgo.html scroll to the second study it shows the significant decrease in blood flow to the balding areas where as people not balding had no decrease in blood flow at all

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12506329 study showing a rise in testosterone after day 7 of abstience suggesting a week is how long it takes for your body to balance its hormones out.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8875519 link that shows Zinc deffecient people have less tesosterone, you lose a significant amount of Zinc in you ejaculation along with other vital growth nutrients

----------


## BackwardsBalding

http://www.bmj.com/content/310/6990/1289.full This study should have been followed with more because it single handedly proves my theory and shows that just one extra ejaculation a week in young men will rise your DHT levels if that is not proof please somebody tell me how??????????????????????????????????????????
Why is this information not out there? Why are doctors not telling there young patients that they can control there DHT levels with decreased ejaculations? Its because men dont want to admit that for some ejaculating too often will in deed have negative helath side affects sorry fellas it is what it is.

----------


## LarryDavid

> http://www.bmj.com/content/310/6990/1289.full This study should have been followed with more because it single handedly proves my theory and shows that just one extra ejaculation a week in young men will rise your DHT levels if that is not proof please somebody tell me how??????????????????????????????????????????
> Why is this information not out there? Why are doctors not telling there young patients that they can control there DHT levels with decreased ejaculations? Its because men dont want to admit that for some ejaculating too often will in deed have negative helath side affects sorry fellas it is what it is.


 I have an even better idea than just not having sex more than 1 time in 2 weeks:  Just become obese. Because when you are obese, your DHT is much lower than in a healthy sportive person. This idea is just perfect, because when you are obese nobody wants to have sex with you anyway. So you see, follow my instruction will save you a lot of DHT and probably it will bring you back a full head of hair. 

Sometimes I wounder though why there are so many fat and bald men out there.......

----------


## 8868alex

Backwards Balding - 

I think the vast majority on here are decent guys, as I consider myself to be. However, you are flogging a dead horse. If you truly believe that wanking will excacerbate your hair loss then you have every right to refrain from doing so. I think your problem is that you want universal acceptance of this idea and you simply won't get it. Having sex, exercising etc simply causes a spike in testosterone levels. It is generally thought that this would do very little in terms of  a negative effect on hair loss, if any at all. Dude, you should'nt be trying to pick a fight on here, why keep pushing it?  You've posted your articles, stated your case with gusto and now there are major bad vibes on this thread. I just read it from start to finish and it's painful! I had the misfortune of entering into a laser therapy debate with one user and it descended into sheer idiocy. People don't want to be rude, but you have to face the fact that the majority will not buy your theory. I would put myself in this category. Best of luck to you brother, I sincerely hope that whatever regime you are on works for you and wish you the best. I'm afraid you have alienated a lot of decent guys here though!

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Backwards Balding - 
> 
> I think the vast majority on here are decent guys, as I consider myself to be. However, you are flogging a dead horse. If you truly believe that wanking will excacerbate your hair loss then you have every right to refrain from doing so. I think your problem is that you want universal acceptance of this idea and you simply won't get it. Having sex, exercising etc simply causes a spike in testosterone levels. It is generally thought that this would do very little in terms of  a negative effect on hair loss, if any at all. Dude, you should'nt be trying to pick a fight on here, why keep pushing it?  You've posted your articles, stated your case with gusto and now there are major bad vibes on this thread. I just read it from start to finish and it's painful! I had the misfortune of entering into a laser therapy debate with one user and it descended into sheer idiocy. People don't want to be rude, but you have to face the fact that the majority will not buy your theory. I would put myself in this category. Best of luck to you brother, I sincerely hope that whatever regime you are on works for you and wish you the best. I'm afraid you have alienated a lot of decent guys here though!


 Your intelligence and honesty thus far is unmatched.  This statement has some truth in it I think your problem is that you want universal acceptance of this idea and you simply won't get it. However, I do not need universal acceptance the only thing keeping me on this site was the countless heart wrenching stories on the home page.  I mean I never even looked at a forum until I had this epiphany and my reading started with hearing these high school kids saying they wanted to die. At this point I committed to put as much information on this site as possible about the topic so people out there being told it doesnt contribute to hair loss will know that is a lie. They will know that not only does it contribute but its the sleeping culprit and one day all of you will know that. Not from me, not on this site, but when its presented to you on a television as it gets spread through the popular media. Good luck to you I was just finishing thanks for reading and responding like an intelligent human being. I assume youre on this site for a reason so good luck with your hair loss.

----------


## Bald26

I've been testing this out for more than a month now.  I think about 35 days total.  I don't just stop completely, but I have s3x about 2 times a week, no masturbation.  Haven't seen any hair growth yet.  I also stopped rogaine almost 2 weeks.  This means Rogaine doesn't help slowing down my shedding.  But I don't see any hair regrowth ... damn it... my head looks so bald now.  I guess I'm going to try on the minox 10%, hoping for some regrowth.  :Mad:

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> I've been testing this out for more than a month now.  I think about 35 days total.  I don't just stop completely, but I have s3x about 2 times a week, no masturbation.  Haven't seen any hair growth yet.  I also stopped rogaine almost 2 weeks.  This means Rogaine doesn't help slowing down my shedding.  But I don't see any hair regrowth ... damn it... my head looks so bald now.  I guess I'm going to try on the minox 10%, hoping for some regrowth.


 I promise you will do nothing if you are not abstient completely for atleast two weeks make it bro you will see the difference in the oils on your head at about 8 days and everything after that will amaze you. Im trying really hard to make it past the two week mark but thats about how often I see my girlfriend so its been rough. KEEP IT UP YOU WONT REGRET IT AND DONT GET DOWN ON YOUR SELF IT TAKES SOME PRACTICE. If your anything like I was you are used to ejaculating every day and like any addiction its not easy to quit. Dont worry bro I wouldn't lead you down this road if I didn't believe you will see results. Good luck dont forget the Cold showers and the Exercise everyday. Also do both the Scalp Exercises and the Scalp Laxity Exercises they deff help!

----------


## Delphi

OKAY I have had just about enough of this crap! Do not listen to this complete nut job. I think we have all been very patient with this jerk.  Abstaining from sexual actively will NOT stop your hair loss or help you regrow your hair. This person is a complete lunatic and needs to get the hell out of here! Sorry for the outburst fellas, but someone had to say it :Smile:

----------


## Jcm800

> BaldingBackwards... you are the most annoying **** on this website.


 Not so, thechamp is in the running for that title  :Wink:

----------


## Havok

this is what happens when someone desperately wishes for a miracle cure and reaches a point where they're absolutely convinced that they can control and somehow reverse their hair loss.

it's okay, backwardsbalding, you'll continue to lose your hair without the help of propecia and you'll reach a point where you'll want to give up sex life to save whatever hair you have left except your hair will continue to fall off even with your chastity belt locked tight.

----------


## Cory

BackwardsBalding: Have you experienced any hair regrowth with your regime?

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> BackwardsBalding: Have you experienced any hair regrowth with your regime?


 Yes I have seen minimal growth and significant density increase not to mention my hair is pitch balck again like when I was young this could be from the multi vitamin which I have been on almost 30 days. I have not been very stern on the ejaculations and have only gone two weeks twice and 1 week every week besides that its been about a month and a half soo yea I would say even the denser hair and hair standing up not being flat is a good sign. I have not masturbated once sense I began this but hair or no hair dont intend on turning away my beatiful girlfriend. The first positive sign for anyone doing this is after 7 days of abstience and on you will see the levels of oils in your head significantly decrease and your hair will have static charge when brushed. Dont ask me why im not sure. And dont listen to the skeptics the studies speak for themselves.

----------


## doke

Backwards i still do not buy it as as even some eunuchs go bald? hahaha :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Backwards i still do not buy it as as even some eunuchs go bald? hahaha


 LOL No worries

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Whoa this one is still running!

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> Whoa this one is still running!


 Yea duh Winning  :Wink:

----------


## doke

And eunuchs to you to hahahaha :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## BackwardsBalding

> And eunuchs to you to hahahaha


 LOL I seriously doubt you know any eunuchs and as I have posted in the past Castration is 100% affected against MPB

----------

